# Certina DS Action



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pics of a nice looking Certina...:-!


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

who in US sells this brand?


----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)

I have no idea who sells them in the US. I bought it in Europe two days ago and I am totally in love with it. I thought it is a great watch with very little exposure to the public that deserves more publicity. After a month or so when I will be able to give you an informed user opinion I will post a review. Regards!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

audphile1 said:


> who in US sells this brand?


it is not sold in U.S> although its very popular in europe and asia...amazing brand and a great watch...an AD is hardly hundred feet from where I live and get to see a lot of their models...great history, amazing products, superb finish...its EVERYTHING desirable in a sports watch...i have a certina DS Action chrono and love it very much...comparable to ANY watch brand out there...superb...great pick "GNTT" :-!


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

any wrist shots?


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice shots of a great looking watch.


----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)

audphile1 here you go:


----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## roughneck (Mar 22, 2009)

I own same model only with leather strap. Beatifully designed I would say. I prefer leather straps but with this one I don't care that much. Also very nice with bracelet.


----------



## lennix (Nov 28, 2008)

Wonderful shots. I have the exact same watch. Had first seen it in the shop but didnt pay that much attention to it at first but then fell for it when I saw a picture on this forum. My only problem with this watch is the ETA F06.111 movement which I find to be rather noisy. I feel the watch deserves something in of a ETA 955.112 to give it that final edge over f.eks. the DS First which benefits from this movement..


----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)

lennix said:


> Wonderful shots. I have the exact same watch. Had first seen it in the shop but didnt pay that much attention to it at first but then fell for it when I saw a picture on this forum. My only problem with this watch is the ETA F06.111 movement which I find to be rather noisy. I feel the watch deserves something in of a ETA 955.112 to give it that final edge over f.eks. the DS First which benefits from this movement..


I have to confess that I also fell in love with this watch after seeing the same picture on this forum made by HogRider. Great shot! Much better than the ones I posted here. 
About the noise&#8230; I am not able to detect anything unusual with mine. Maybe your watch has a problem because I really tried to see what you mean and compared the noise with other watches and I wasn't able to detect anything out of the ordinary.
Can you point me please to the source of the information that you have about the movement being the ETA F06.111? It will help me write the review a lot. Thanks! Regards.


----------



## lennix (Nov 28, 2008)

qntt said:


> I have to confess that I also fell in love with this watch after seeing the same picture on this forum made by HogRider. Great shot! Much better than the ones I posted here.
> About the noise&#8230; I am not able to detect anything unusual with mine. Maybe your watch has a problem because I really tried to see what you mean and compared the noise with other watches and I wasn't able to detect anything out of the ordinary.
> Can you point me please to the source of the information that you have about the movement being the ETA F06.111? It will help me write the review a lot. Thanks! Regards.


Well I cant rule out that there is a problem, especially since I dont know anyone with a watch using the same movement. But on the other hand, I suppose any mechanical problem ought manifest itself in poor timekeeping one way or the other and since timekeeping is within spec, I assuming that all is well with it (I hope).

Its not that its extreemly noisy but compated to my DS First, which is practically silent (you will need to hold the watch against the ear and be in a totally quite environment to notice any sound at all) this one is considerably more noisy. I can hear it ticking if e.g., I hold 15cm from my ear in a quiet environment, not loudly but the ticking is audiable. Perhaps others on the forum have some experience with this?

I dont read russian but his site (http://www.clock.com.ua/certina/man/action/action.htm) seems to identify the movement. I initially got the info on info on a danish website (which is my native language) some time back after quite a bit of searching. Unfortunately i dont remember the site, nor does it pop up immendiately, so I hope you read russian. Otherwise try and play around with the search words a bit and you should come across something.

Looking forward to read the review!!


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are some pics of mine. Also please see the review I published in the Reviews Forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=254275

I am very happy with mine. The only difference between the one shown here is that the strap is rubber and there is a band of red on the inside side of the dial.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

By the way how did you post images so they show up inline. Mine are slightly largish thumbnails.


----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)

sshami said:


> By the way how did you post images so they show up inline. Mine are slightly largish thumbnails.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks !!!


----------



## lennix (Nov 28, 2008)

sshami said:


> Here are some pics of mine. Also please see the review I published in the Reviews Forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=254275
> 
> I am very happy with mine. The only difference between the one shown here is that the strap is rubber and there is a band of red on the inside side of the dial.


Thanks, this is a great review. Ive also found this watch to be dead accurate. My only complaint about the DS-Action is the noise of the movement. Although its nothing offensive its still no match for my DS-First or Seiko Kinetic which are virtually silent. Im curious to hear whether you can hear your watch ticking if say, you sit in a quiet environment and hold the watch about 5cm from your ear?


----------

